# HFEA to be abolished?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Saw this on the BBC / Telegraph this morning about the numerous quangos to be abolished and the HFEA is on it. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11403044
I haven't had much to do with them but how much could this adversely affect ladies here?

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

I just saw that. How shocking! Surely it is important for something like this to be regulated? Then again does this mean the HFEA fee goes along with it?


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

If the HFEA duties are being spread across other government departments there will no dout be a changeover period of complete chaos! Does anyone know if this is definietly going to happen, and if there's a timeline on it?


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi
Pretty sure it is going, but think it is carrying on for a year as it is. Think there is more info on their website. I felt the same when I first heard but have heard pluses and minuses. Some people feel the area is over regulated anyway and that clinics have good ethical standards. I don't know where I would have turned when choosing a fertility clinic though without the website and its guidance. My DH and I took a day off to look at all the info. Feel like we all need as much easily accessible info as poss.

Kind wishes

flowersinthewindow xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

The HfEA'S biased and misinformed stance on going abroad for treatment won't be missed. It never did anything either to monitor Uk's clinic's effectiveness nor to put a brake on their exhorbitant costs and hit and miss success rates. It was not its place for its key staff to start giving moral lectures to people seeking treatment.

Good riddance!


roze


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

it does make me wonder why the cost of treatment here in uk is alot more then abroad for the exacting the same thing


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

My only direct experience of them was their fee that the clinic charge on to us.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

roze said:


> The HfEA'S biased and misinformed stance on going abroad for treatment won't be missed. It never did anything either to monitor Uk's clinic's effectiveness nor to put a brake on their exhorbitant costs and hit and miss success rates. It was not its place for its key staff to start giving moral lectures to people seeking treatment.
> 
> Good riddance!
> 
> roze


Say if as you see it, why don't you! 

FWIW, I agree, in part at least. While the HFEA undoubtedly performs a great service in many ways, it's also lost its way a bit. The whole saga with the ARGC was a case in point... and then there's SET and their views on treatment outside the UK. I'm not suggesting (in the latter two points) that there isn't reason to have concerns over those things, but the way the HFEA have gone about it hasn't always been in the patient's best interests. They've got too involved in minutiae and have become too interfering where they have no business doing so.

Regulation of fertility services will still exist in some form, as the laws around it still exist, but I hope that streamlining it like this will make sure that it's the really important stuff that gets regulated, while allowing clinics more freedom to offer the right treatments to maximise the chances of success for their patients.

C~x


----------

